# Who is your fave GW Sculptor



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Been thinking on this for a few days, and was wondering on what other folks thought here on Heresy. I've tried to make a comprehenisve list here of the Sculptors, past and present, who do any major sculpting for GW, not matter whether its standard army, Specialist Games, Lotr or Forgeworld but added the other option for any I missed.

If folks know models these guys and gal have done, let us know when you post, or tell us your fave figure they have done and I'll add info on them in this one.

I've had a brief look myself this morning, and have some of the following info to help folks in their decision. (if I've noted a figure name, it will be the most current fig, if its an older incarnation I'll say so.)


Colin Grayson - Zoanathrope, Land Raider Crusader/Redeemer, THunderfire Cannon, Helblaster/Helstorm, 

Neil Langdown - Chronus, Telion, 

Chris Fitzpatrick - Witch Elves, Executioners, 

Gary Morley - Faramir the Ranger, Nagash, Boromir mounted/foot, Morgul Knights, Shining Spears, Khorne Lord (CSM) 

Seb Perbet - Orc raider, Black Orc Hero, OrK big Meks, Lootas, 

Trish Morrison - Hydra, Fiend of Slaanesh, Karanak, Dragon of ME, Lord of Change

Aly Morrison - New Slayers, Plaugebearers, Epidemius, Harry the Hammer, Chaos Spawn, 

Simon Egan - FW, Hierophant, joint work on most of the Krieg figs, Krieg Commissar, 

Mark Bedford - FW, Chaos Renegades, Chaos Ogryns, Joint work on some Krieg, former Hive Tyrant (Alien queen looking one)

Darren Parrwood - FW, Tanks in general, Shadowsword, Stormsword, Minotaur to name a few

Brian Nelson - Grimgor Ironhide, Bloodletters, Black Arc Corsairs, Lokhir Fellheart, Empire Battle Wizards

Alex Hedstrom - Daemonettes, Black Orcs, Gorbad Ironclaw, Citadel Wood, Flagellant Warband, 

Jes Goodwin - Rhino, Land Raider, Hive Tyrant, Carnifex, Cold One Knights, Terminators, Wraithlord, Dante, Mephiston, 

Will Hayes - FW, Ravenent, joint work on some Krieg figs, Reaver Titan, Eldar Cobra mark 2, 

Mike Anderson - Adepticus Mechanicus fleet, Dreadlord, Trolls, Night Goblin Boss on foot, Baneblade Tank commander, 

The Perry Twins - Knights of Minas Tirith, Suladan, Serpent Riders, Mordor Troll, Shadow Lord, Dark Marshall, All Khazud-Dum Dwarves, The Green Knight, 

Dave Thomas - Sicarius, Louen Leoncoeur, Wierdboy, Nob with Waaagh banner

Mark Harrison - Skulltaker, Darl Elf Assassins, Sartosan Vampire, Scout bike, Chaos Terminator Lord, Possessed, Ogryns, Painboy, Tankbustas 

Juan Diaz - The Masque, Supreme Sorceress on foot, Sternguard, Pedro Kantor, Vanguard, Autarch on Jetbike, Huron Blackheart, Howling Banshees, Fire Dragons, Masters of the Chapter, Veterans mk 2, Commissars 

Others 
Shane Hayes - Red Terror
Colin Dixon - Long Drong and slayer Pirates, Dwarf Queen, metal Longbeards, Ironbreakers, 
Martin Footit - Joint work on some Eldar, Marine and Bretonnian figs, Space Marine Epic
Adam Clarke - Bretonnian Damsal, joint work on some Bretonnian figs
Bob Naismith - Warmaster figs inc Emperor Dragon,
Dave Andrews - Terrain, some Ork Epic
Tim Adcock - Baneblade (plastic), Vindicator
Dale Singer - Joint work on Ork Trukk, Ork Bikes


edit - after all that I'm still gonna have to have a think on mine, if anyone notes figs done by the people above I haven't mentioned, I'll do my best to add them in. Cheers.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I will go old shcool with Jes, but Hayes would be my modern choice, I love his FW models and own 2 of them so far.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted Trish, but would have gone with the Perry Twins as a close 2nd.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

This is possibly one of the toughest ones I've had to answer, and I made the blinkin thing up. Heh. 

Thinking while at work, I've gone through them all, JEs Goodwin is the veteran and has been doing consistantly good sculpts for nearly two decades. 

Trish does awesome monsters, although she can sometimes be hit and miss.

All of the guys at FW do some stella stuff. Then you have the Perry Twins awesome work over on Lotr, and all the great Warhammer stuff they did before that.

Chris Fitzpatrick did great work with the Dark Elves years back, and both Mark Harrison and Brian Nelson have some seriously memorable figs.

However going on figs I like in particular and rate many of my fave figs between them, I have to look at Alex Hedstrom and Juan Diaz for my pick.

After a lot of thought, I think I'm going to vote for Juan Diaz, just because consistantly for me hes been producing the best looking figs for several armies, even when He's not been heavily involved in the range. He'll do just a couple of the figs and they'll be awesome, like his Commissars, the Masque and the Supreme Sorceress. Also some of the Space Marines hes done in the past 4yrs have been amazing.

I just hope Jes comes back and slaps me around for not putting him up there with a mind blowing set of figs for Dark Eldar.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

It has to be Trish... yes she can be very hit and miss but she did the Lord of Change, which remains my favorite model to date. :biggrin:


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

dave thomas definatelty not


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Who sculpted the plastic Giant set? That thing is fantastic in my humble opinion


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Have gone for Will Hayes for his Eldar FW stuff, amazing stuff!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

can't remember their name but the person who did the shaggoth dragon orge that model is SWEEEEEET!!!!!!!


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Juan Diaz, simply because of his amazing work on the marines (especially vanguard and the MK2 veterans)

:victory: peace out! :victory:

M


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Alex Hedström for me, but sure there are a few other candidates too...

On the other hand, Gary Morley is definatly the "worst sculptor" pick, id be suprized if he gets a vote at all :laugh:


----------

